# Thread chart South Bend 10 K



## macrnr (Feb 23, 2012)

While cleaning the grease off of my newly acquired South Bend 10 K lathe sometime ago, the ink on the threading chart attached to the quick change gearbox came completely off. This caught me completely off guard as I was only using "Simple Green" to clean with and I wasn't bearing down. One swipe and the letters where gone AAAARGH! This is one of the last machines built, 1990 and the letters weren't stamped only printed. The machine is Model # CL670RA, Serial # 41990K. Does anyone have any suggestions? I have included a picture before the damage was done. I am ready to do some threading, and I am literally in the dark.
Thanks, Mark


----------



## Tony Wells (Feb 23, 2012)

Likely that was originally silkscreened on there. If you have reproducible artwork, it might be done at a local shop that does tee shirts and hats, etc.

Many people underestimate Simple Green. It can be pretty powerful stuff.


----------



## Tom Griffin (Feb 23, 2012)

Grizzly sells South Bend parts. If you can't get it there, *here's* a guy who makes them.

Tom


----------



## macrnr (Feb 26, 2012)

Thank You for all the information. I have found a replacement. These forums are wonderful, you can speak to the whole world with your problems & issues.
AWESOME


----------



## Tom Griffin (Feb 26, 2012)

Mark,

Where did you end up finding it? That might be useful information for others.

Tom


----------



## macrnr (Feb 26, 2012)

I got the N.O.S. chart from latheman2@aol.com. He was very helpful.
Mark

latheman2@aol.com

Send email
Find email


----------



## macrnr (Feb 26, 2012)

I got the N.O.S. chart from latheman2@aol.com he was very helpful.
Mark

latheman2@aol.com
 

Send email
Find email


----------



## macrnr (Mar 5, 2012)

Just received the new thread plate from latheman2@aol.com. It fits perfectly and the letters are etched, so it should hold up longer than I will. Better than the original. Maybe that is a little insight into the problems South Bend was having before they closed the doors? My lathe was one of the last ones made in Indiana,1990. No more excuses time to get to threading!


----------

